# Frühjahrsputz - oder alle Jahre wieder ...



## Joachim (6. März 2011)

Hallo Mitglieder!

Heute wurde wieder unser alljährlicher Frühjahrsputz in der Mitgliederdatenbank des Forums 
durchgeführt, hier nun erstmal die Fakten:

- gelöscht wurden alle Mitglieder, die 555 Tage nicht eingelogt waren und 0 Beiträge 
hatten, so wie wir es jedes Jahr einmal durchführen.

Dadurch sind wir hier nun:
Benutzer: 11.886 wovon 7.636 als aktive Benutzer gezählt werden

mit
Themen: 18.599
Beiträge: 233.686

Damit ist *unsere* Statistik wieder aktuell und somit sind 
auch wieder rund 3600 Usernamen für neue künftige Mitglieder frei! 


Für den Chat gilt die gleiche Regel - wer 555 Tage nicht im Chat war, verliert auch dort seinen 
Account - allerdings unabhängig von vorhandenen Beiträgen im Forum! Eine Neuanmeldung 
im Chat ist für den Fall der Fälle aber wie immer problemlos innerhalb weniger Sekunden möglich.


----------



## Echinopsis (6. März 2011)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz - oder alle Jahre wieder ...*

3.600 User...nicht schlecht Herr Specht.
Na, die Zahlen holen wir wieder schnell ein, da bin ich mir sicher. 

@Joachim: Du hast aber noch deinen Putzwedel und den Eimer da in der Ecke vergessen


----------

